
Logmein Ignition; Remote Control Software for iPhone - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/05/21/logmein-ignition-remote-control-software-for-iphone/#
======
noonespecial
Meh. Control via safari on iphone using [http://cre.ations.net/creation/webvnc
---remote-desktop--vnc-...](http://cre.ations.net/creation/webvnc---remote-
desktop--vnc-on-your-iphone)

Free. Source included. I've hacked some process control into mine. Works
great.

I guess if you're power user enough to want remote control, but not quite
power enough to keep track of your own ip and make a port forward, you pay for
that service with something like this.

